# New pets



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

I got 2 more new little furry pets 2 days ago, there sooo cute like always, but first some cali pic

Its bat pit









LOL this pic kinda makes her butt look big, :rofl:









I love this filter, so i had one done on cali









stop takin pics of me









I said stop!!!









o whatz in here mom









its Luna my new panda bear hamster

































and Twister, my black bear hamster


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Awwww Cali  
And I LOVE LOVE LOVE hamsters! That little Panda one is too cute!
I am still working on Josh to let me get another one.
When our last one passed, it was rough on me (We only had her for a year-- someone gave her to us, and she was already 3.) I bawled like a baby. She was a longhair Teddy Bear.


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

lol Pic #5 is that your knee? lol. I love Cali's coat...nice. Cool hamsters too


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

MamaTank said:


> Awwww Cali
> And I LOVE LOVE LOVE hamsters! That little Panda one is too cute!
> I am still working on Josh to let me get another one.
> When our last one passed, it was rough on me (We only had her for a year-- someone gave her to us, and she was already 3.) I bawled like a baby. She was a longhair Teddy Bear.


Ya i cry too, cookie is 1 yr old, but i dont know what i will when he goes, hes the best one i have yet, super friendly



Trojanboi400 said:


> lol Pic #5 is that your knee? lol. I love Cali's coat...nice. Cool hamsters too


LMBO yes it is, i was sittin at my desk an she likes to under the desk to be close to me, my baby :love2:

i love hamsters, there soo fun get one an see


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

apbt2010 said:


> Ya i cry too, cookie is 1 yr old, but i dont know what i will when he goes, hes the best one i have yet, super friendly


That's how Sweetie was  She was awesome... anyone could hold her, she never bit. Then we got this Honey Bear Hamster, and omg.... I couldn't handle her at all. She bit anyone that came near her, even if you walked past her cage when she was awake, she would try to attack you through the bars! 
We ended up giving her back to the pet store (my friend owns it) and he used her for snake food. He gave us a Black Bear he had that was just weaned, she was a sweet girl too! She didn't live but about 2 1/2 years, but that was probably because we bred her for the Pet Store (on request, 2 times-- his choice of stud) And the babies were raised here in my home, sweetest babies ever, because they had been handled a lot.
But my hubby is being stubborn now.  He said no more rodents. I would gladly take another Hamster or Rat, lol... I love them


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Great pics girl as always, Ilove the fliter of Cali and I will keep my comments to myself about the hamsters, if I come visit please don't take them out, lol


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

MamaTank said:


> That's how Sweetie was  She was awesome... anyone could hold her, she never bit. Then we got this Honey Bear Hamster, and omg.... I couldn't handle her at all. She bit anyone that came near her, even if you walked past her cage when she was awake, she would try to attack you through the bars!
> We ended up giving her back to the pet store (my friend owns it) and he used her for snake food. He gave us a Black Bear he had that was just weaned, she was a sweet girl too! She didn't live but about 2 1/2 years, but that was probably because we bred her for the Pet Store (on request, 2 times-- his choice of stud) And the babies were raised here in my home, sweetest babies ever, because they had been handled a lot.
> But my hubby is being stubborn now.  He said no more rodents. I would gladly take another Hamster or Rat, lol... I love them


i would never feed my hammies to snakes, thats a no no, if any of my hamsters were mean, i would just re home them to good home,

I love rats too, i had one, female she was soo sweet, she never bit an she loved giving kisses



apbtmom76 said:


> Great pics girl as always, Ilove the fliter of Cali and I will keep my comments to myself about the hamsters, if I come visit please don't take them out, lol


LOL i wont, but i promise there the sweetest things ever


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

apbt2010 said:


> i would never feed my hammies to snakes, thats a no no, if any of my hamsters were mean, i would just re home them to good home,
> 
> I love rats too, i had one, female she was soo sweet, she never bit an she loved giving kisses


Well, she was so crazy, he couldn't do anything with her. He couldn't give her to anyone, because she tore me up (and he definitely couldn't sell her again, if her couldn't give her away)...he usually doesn't use hammies as snake fodder, but Evil was just so.... Evil.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Cali looks wonderful as always  those hamsters are too cute!! i think luna is my fav


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

are those game hamsters ? i see they are in the []


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> Cali looks wonderful as always  those hamsters are too cute!! i think luna is my fav


shes my fav too 



motocross308 said:


> are those game hamsters ? i see they are in the []


game hamsters? there pets, well 2 will be breeders,


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha I am sure they are, just consider them snake food  Not a big fan of vermin, sorry girl. I might pet one but I highly doubt it. They are cute though.


----------

